# Huh??



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Perhaps this is another age related dilemma but I got a bit lost in the new chat room. I admit I got there and had no idea what to do, obviously I have never visited a chat room before! Can I please have some instructions? I'm sorry if there were already instructions in the chat room but I didn't see them if there were and I seemed to be all alone in there 

Hope this chat room thing works out, thanks shaggy


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Just put in your username and password... then click log in... then there you go.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

yeah, wont do much good though unless someone else is in there to chat! We should try to schedule some chat times so we can all meet up!


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

how about 8 pm?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

YOur 8 pm and mine are different times.

mine's mountain time.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it won't work for me either


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Well, we told Shaggy we'd use it so we should sort something out......Perhaps we could put up chat times for the major time zones? Is that too complicated?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, whenever I log in there, no one is on. I usually check around 5 and 8pm PST. And once in awhile, the middle of the night, like now...lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I find it's pretty busy in the morning, at least


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Im available most of the days during the week - anytime between 8am EST and 2 pm EST. Ill periodically check in - maybe I will catch someone


----------

